# Forthglade gone into administration



## petzplazaUK

Pet food manufacturer Forthglade in administration
19th September 2011


Devon-based pet food manufacturer Forthglade Ltd has gone into administration. Corporate rescue and recovery specialist Begbies Traynor was appointed administrator on September 13.

Forthglade Limited has been trading since 1971 and manufactures the Natural Menu and Natural Lifestage ranges of pet food, along with other specialist products. It employs nearly 80 staff at its premises in Winkleigh, and supplies a range of national retailers.

Ian Walker and John Kelly, partners at the Exeter office of Begbies Traynor, anticipate that a buyer will be found for the business very quickly. 

Ian said: The company has a good underlying business and a strong product range, and the administrators are confident that the business will be able to be sold in a short timescale in order to preserve the jobs at the business.

The directors of the company are confident that a quick sale can be achieved due to the strong order book and loyal customer base of this quality brand. They said: We will be working with the administrators to secure the long-term job security at the companys current manufacturing facility.

Any parties that require any further information regarding Forthglade should contact the administrators on 01392 260800.


----------



## henry

That's such a shame - wonder what that will mean for Wainwrights (as they make the food, apparently).


----------



## Rolosmum

Oh that doesnt sound too good, hopefully all will be okay, we feed Wainwrights!


----------



## henry

Rolosmum said:


> Oh that doesnt sound too good, hopefully all will be okay, we feed Wainwrights!


Hopefully they'll find another manufacturer and not change the recipe! Think WW will be in short supply for a while, though once current stocks are gone.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Really hope they find a buyer and keep the recipe the same. I rely on WW for upset tums it sorts Heidi out a treat and is excellent for weaning her onto new foods. I would be lost without it.


----------



## 1290423

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi

DT said:


> TBH! I do think that both WW and forthglade have slipped in their quality of late! IMO NOTHING compares to ND (in that price bracket)


I agree totally but I cant get Heidi back onto ND, it gives her the runs and WW is the only food that sorts her out. I'm going to be lost if they discontinue or change it.:mad2:


----------



## Rolosmum

We use the salmon and potato kibble, cant really afford to pay the fish4dogs prices!


----------



## henry

Rolosmum said:


> We use the salmon and potato kibble, cant really afford to pay the fish4dogs prices!


I think it's just the wet trays FG make - not the kibble.


----------



## 1290423

Mum2Heidi said:


> I agree totally but I cant get Heidi back onto ND, it gives her the runs and WW is the only food that sorts her out. I'm going to be lost if they discontinue or change it.:mad2:


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi

DT said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Will you stop with all the Lassie kisses - yuk
(I liked it really:aureola

This is another day - WW - who are they, who needs em!!!!!:thumbup:

I was going to rush out and buy another box but they've put the bleedin price up "AGAIN". Darned if "Baby" will be pushed into a corner.:mad2:


----------



## 1290423

Mum2Heidi said:


> Will you stop with all the Lassie kisses - yuk
> (I liked it really:aureola
> 
> This is another day - WW - who are they, who needs em!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> I was going to rush out and buy another box but they've put the bleedin price up "AGAIN". Darned if "Baby" will be pushed into a corner.:mad2:


they weren't kisses! they were swear words! NOT any anyone on this thread I add! Just a few numpties who rattled my cage last night!
Calmed down now and have had breakfast so we are safe


----------



## Mum2Heidi

DT said:


> they weren't kisses! they were swear words! NOT any anyone on this thread I add! Just a few numpties who rattled my cage last night!
> Calmed down now and have had breakfast so we are safe


How embarrassing Only a numpty like me could make a pratt of herself on the www mistaking swear words for kisses. Such a happy life I lead 

So why'd ya wanna swear @ lil ole me den? Fawt you were my fwiend I feel cut to the core and brutally wounded - think I may have to leave 

nOt


----------



## 1290423

Mum2Heidi said:


> How embarrassing Only a numpty like me could make a pratt of herself on the www mistaking swear words for kisses. Such a happy life I lead
> 
> So why'd ya wanna swear @ lil ole me den? Fawt you were my fwiend I feel cut to the core and brutally wounded - think I may have to leave
> 
> nOt


I am your fiend
If weren't at anyone on this thread!


----------



## petzplazaUK

it did say they are confident to find a buyer soon and tbh the other companies trixie and vitalin that were in the same boat found buyers so hopefully it wont affect wainwrights but thought i better post as i know a lot of u use ww here.

aww DT dont let the numpties get to u ,hope u enjoyed your breakfast


----------



## 1290423

petzplazaUK said:


> it di say they are confident to find a buyer soon and tbh the other companies trixie and vitalin that were in the same boat found buyers so hopefully it wont affect wainwrights but thought i better post as i know a lot of u use ww here.
> 
> aww DT dont let the numpties get to u ,hope u enjoyed your breakfast


full english! how could I not?


----------



## petzplazaUK

yum yum ur making me hungry now lol


----------



## petzplazaUK

sounds like they have been saved



> Devon pet food specialist Forthglade Ltd, which was placed into administration on September 13, has been sold as a going concern in a management buy-out to Forthglade Foods Ltd.
> 
> The directors of Forthglade Foods are Chris Brooking (formerly general manager of Forthglade Ltd), Bruce Palmer (long-time director and chairman of Forthglade Ltd) and Gerard Lovell.
> 
> A spokesman for corporate rescue and recovery specialists Begbies Traynor said the sale meant the best possible outcome for creditors and secured the jobs of its 55 staff.
> 
> Ian Walker and John Kelly of Begbies Traynor were appointed administrators after HM Revenue and Customs petitioned for the 40-year-old company to be wound up for debts in the region of £250,000.
> 
> As a result of the sale, Forthglade  which produces the Natural Menu and Natural Lifestage ranges of pet food  will continue to operate from Winkleigh in mid-Devon. Supplies will be maintained to the national and international pet food wholesalers and retailers.
> 
> Ian Walker said: I am delighted that we have been able to save this well-established Devon business and 55 jobs. During perilous economic times, this is a welcome piece of good news for the region  and for Winkleigh.
> 
> Director and site manager of Forthglade Foods Chris Brooking said: We are very excited about the future here. Our strategy will see the business go from strength to strength. We are delighted to be able to continue to provide employment at our base in Winkleigh and we will maintain the businesss commitment to produce quality products for local, national and international customers.


----------



## Mum2Heidi

That's good news.


----------

